# Brother Shaquille O'Neal



## My Freemasonry

On the heels of the news yesterday about Brother Richard Dreyfuss, Brother James Ptah-Morgan (at left in photo) reports that the Grand Master of the Wost Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Massachusetts F&AM, M:.W:. Frederick B. Summer, has made Shaquille O'Neal a Prince Hall Mason at sight on Saturday.

Brother O'Neal is now a member of Widow's Son Lodge No. 28 in Boston.

His legendary status in basketball is well known. Since 1992, he has played for six NBA teams: the Orlando Magic, the Los Angeles Lakers, the Miami Heat, the Phoenix Suns, Cleveland Cavaliers, and the Boston Celtics. 

Brother O'Neal graduated from Louisiana State University, and he holds an MBA from Phoenix University. He's currently pursuing a PhD in Leadership and Education at Barry University. Influenced by his step-father's military background and devotion to service, Shaq has made public service a priority in his life, making untold donations to charities and organizations across the country, and even working as a reserve police officer in Los Angeles, Miami, and Phoenix. He has recently formed a business venture in Orlando to help homeowners avoid foreclosure.

Welcome, Brother O'Neal.

_Photo by Bro. "Dizz" Mikael Kwame Cooper._







More...


----------



## jwhoff

Welcome indeed!  It's always good to see another Bayou Bengal enter the brotherhood.  

God bless.


----------



## Beathard

That is one I would be scared to catch.


----------



## jwhoff

So Mote it Be!


----------



## dnewman3

Awesome.


----------



## bigsam357

*Due & Ancient Form?*

Did Shaq do degree work? Did he go through the rituals that we went through?


----------



## Benton

My understanding is that Masons made 'on sight' still go through the degrees, but they don't have to turn in proficiencies, merely take part in the rituals themselves. Someone wiser than me ought to feel free to correct me if that isn't the case.


----------



## choppersteve03

brother shaq!! heck yah!


----------

